# Solarforce L950M



## tidy404 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, does anybody have one of these or maybe some beamshots??
New Solarforce L950m with ssc P7 DSXOI-binned?


----------



## jake25 (Mar 15, 2009)

Probably something similar to this

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221839

Maybe I should see how much I could get these for:thinking:


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks to be an improvement on their L900M model. I like the beefed up heatsinking and tactical grip ring upgrades as well as going to a D-bin P7.

Here's more info translated from a Hong Kong flashlight forum:

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translat...986c45ed7d0f66a64&lp=zt_en&btnTrUrl=Translate


----------



## tidy404 (Mar 15, 2009)

I see this new light has a SXO tint while the old L900m had a SWO tint.
What is the dfference between the two will the SXO be a cooler or warmer color??


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 16, 2009)

tidy404 said:


> I see this new light has a SXO tint while the old L900m had a SWO tint.
> What is the dfference between the two will the SXO be a cooler or warmer color??



SX0 is cooler than SW0, that's the one thing I don't care for...but I've been told by others that they can't visually see a difference between an SW0 P7 and a SX0 one. Hopefully that's the case because I really prefer pure white over bluish white.


----------



## tidy404 (Mar 16, 2009)

Found these pictures showing the difference in tint between the two. Its from a maglite modded with p7's. The green's does seem a bit greener on the SWO. Bit of a shame was really looking forward to getting one of these (solarforce L950m) I like the new look, but i prefer the SWO tint. I wonder if there will be any noticeable difference in output between the L900m CSWOJ and this newer L950m DSXOI??


----------



## easilyled (Mar 16, 2009)

Where can it be purchased from?


----------



## tidy404 (Mar 16, 2009)

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/SolarforceStore

http://www.kaidomain.com/CategoryPage.aspx?CategoryId=28

Or just do a search on ebay Solarforce 950


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 16, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Where can it be purchased from?



Please PM me with your email adress, I ordered one and can give you the adress of the dealer..

Jens


----------



## easilyled (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, PM sent.


----------



## tidy404 (Mar 16, 2009)

t


----------



## tidy404 (Mar 16, 2009)

ichoderso said:


> Please PM me with your email adress, I ordered one and can give you the adress of the dealer..
> 
> Jens


 
Hi Jens can you post your findings of the new L950m here as soon as you get it, I would like to know if its any better than the L900


----------



## easilyled (Mar 16, 2009)

tidy404 said:


> Hi Jens can you post your findings of the new L950m here as soon as you get it, I would like to know if its any better than the L900



I will look forward to that.
I'm not expecting much of a difference though.
I have 2 Aleph L.Es.
C-bin CSX0I and D-bin DSW0J bi-flupics.
I can detect no difference in output between them on level 10.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 16, 2009)

My guess would be that usually the coolest tint can hit the higher lumens range of the bin spec...and since they're claiming 950 bulb lumens, maybe that's why they went with an SX0 this time rather than the SW0 used in the L900M. I also think it's the coolest looking 2x18650 P7 flashlight on the market so far.


----------



## tidy404 (Mar 16, 2009)

easilyled said:


> I will look forward to that.
> I'm not expecting much of a difference though.
> I have 2 Aleph L.Es.
> C-bin CSX0I and D-bin DSW0J bi-flupics.
> I can detect no difference in output between them on level 10.


 
What about the tint, is the SWO warmer in appearance ??


----------



## easilyled (Mar 16, 2009)

tidy404 said:


> What about the tint, is the SWO warmer in appearance ??




Yes the SW0 is warmer. 

I can appreciate both tints though and with the amount of output that the P7s put out, the CRI is not such a big issue for me.


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 16, 2009)

tidy404 said:


> Hi Jens can you post your findings of the new L950m here as soon as you get it, I would like to know if its any better than the L900



no problem, I own the L900 and will compare both, if the 950 arrive me!

Jens


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 16, 2009)

Already have one for testing.

It is very nice light. Smooth beam with very wide spill and no donut hole in the hotspot on a longer distance (+1m). I'm getting around 18000 lux (measured from 4 meters and converted to 1 meter value).

Runtime on the max setting is 70-80 minutes (depends on batteries) and around 4 hours in the "low" mode.

Just hope that everyone realize that 950 lumens is a little bit exaggerated 

No beamshots yet.


----------



## tidy404 (Mar 16, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Yes the SW0 is warmer.
> 
> I can appreciate both tints though and with the amount of output that the P7s put out, the CRI is not such a big issue for me.


 

Just wish they gave the option to get the L950 in the SWO tint as well, think the color rendition is just that little bit better especially outdoors.


----------



## tidy404 (Mar 16, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Already have one for testing.
> 
> It is very nice light. Smooth beam with very wide spill and no donut hole in the hotspot on a longer distance (+1m). I'm getting around 18000 lux (measured from 4 meters and converted to 1 meter value).
> 
> ...


 
Hi Jirik can you please post some outdoor beamshots and maybe some comparisons shots to the L900 when you've got some time.


----------



## ergotelis (Mar 16, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Already have one for testing.
> 
> It is very nice light. Smooth beam with very wide spill and no donut hole in the hotspot on a longer distance (+1m). I'm getting around 18000 lux (measured from 4 meters and converted to 1 meter value).
> 
> ...



First of all thanks for your data!
Do you have another popular flashlight measured by you to see the difference?THanks!A mc-e/p7 based flashlight would be ideal for comparison or any dbs/spear/A10 etc....


----------



## easilyled (Mar 16, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Already have one for testing.
> 
> It is very nice light. Smooth beam with very wide spill and no donut hole in the hotspot on a longer distance (+1m). I'm getting around 18000 lux (measured from 4 meters and converted to 1 meter value).
> 
> ...



jirik_cz, do you have a Jetbeam M1X? If you do, what is the throw for that by your measurements? 

Alternatively if you have a Dereelight DBS or equivalent single-die thrower, can you give measurements
for them as a reference point please?


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

If anyone is interested in a group buy. I think I can get the L900m for around $85 shipped with enough interest. The L950m maybe around 90-95?


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 16, 2009)

jake25 said:


> If anyone is interested in a group buy. I think I can get the L900m for around $85 shipped with enough interest. The L950m maybe around 90-95?



With DSWOI - I'm in!


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't choose the bin of the LED, sorry.


----------



## tidy404 (Mar 16, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> With DSWOI - I'm in!


 


All the L950m lights i've seen so far is DSXOI


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 16, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> First of all thanks for your data!
> Do you have another popular flashlight measured by you to see the difference?THanks!A mc-e/p7 based flashlight would be ideal for comparison or any dbs/spear/A10 etc....



Sure, here is just a small selection

Dereelight DBS V2 29170
EagleTac P10A2 3657
EagleTac P10C2 5720
Fenix LD10 SMO 2510
Fenix LD20 Q5 3960
Fenix PD20 OP 3850
Fenix PD30 SMO 4650
Fenix TK11 Q5 8990
Solarforce L900M 16160
Solarforce T700 UCL 22240
Solarforce L950M 18510
Solarforce L2M RCR123 6600
Tiablo A9 Q5 aspherical wide 30020
Tiablo A9 Q5 aspherical spot 61650
Ultrafire 007 (RCR123) 24700
Tiablo ACE 19980
Surefire 6P 2200


----------



## easilyled (Mar 16, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Sure, here is just a small selection
> 
> Dereelight DBS V2 29170
> EagleTac P10A2 3657
> ...



Thanks. I was hoping that the L950M would throw as far as the Dereelight DBS but it certainly doesn't look that way from your figures.

I'd be very interested to know how it compares to the Jetbeam M1X and the LegionII in terms of throw.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

I dont think that these multi emitter lights are meant for throw. It's just an outcome of their high output. Especially since they use OPs


----------



## ergotelis (Mar 16, 2009)

jake25 said:


> If anyone is interested in a group buy. I think I can get the L900m for around $85 shipped with enough interest. The L950m maybe around 90-95?



Yes but for 120 dollars you can get the L1000 with 3 batteries and a charger from them. Are these prices on a possible group buy with that package too? 


@jirik: Thanks you supplied us with great info!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

ergo: With enough interest I could bring these lights down to 90 with batteries. It's all about who wants to jump in. The more people, the lower the price.

PS: I think the Ebay auction with 2 batteries and a charger is $135


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 16, 2009)

tidy404 said:


> Hi Jirik can you please post some outdoor beamshots and maybe some comparisons shots to the L900 when you've got some time.



I can make beamshots on the weekend. But you can check some of my older beamshots with L900, ACE and some other lights on our local forum.
http://forum.fotonmag.cz/index.php?showtopic=392&st=20&p=7614&#entry7614


----------



## ergotelis (Mar 16, 2009)

jake25 said:


> ergo: With enough interest I could bring these lights down to 90 with batteries. It's all about who wants to jump in. The more people, the lower the price.
> 
> PS: I think the Ebay auction with 2 batteries and a charger is $135



Well i am in in such a deal! 

btw look this: 270359440297
THanks!


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

i really like how floody the L900m is!


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> Well i am in in such a deal!
> 
> btw look this: 270359440297
> THanks!


ergo I will revive my Group Buy thread in the market place for the L950m.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 16, 2009)

jake25 said:


> I dont think that these multi emitter lights are meant for throw. It's just an outcome of their high output. Especially since they use OPs



The larger the reflector, the more throw for any type of led. Its all relative.
For a multi-emitter light, you need a much larger reflector than a single-die light.
The Solarforce is meant to have a good throw for a P7 because it has a large reflector.
From the figures, its not large enough to be comparable with a Dereelight DBS though. 
Other people have said that the Jetbeam M1X (also a multi-emitter light but with a cree MC-E) throws equally far to the DBS.
This is why I was interested to know whether the L950M could too.


----------



## ergotelis (Mar 16, 2009)

easilyled said:


> The larger the reflector, the more throw for any type of led. Its all relative.
> For a multi-emitter light, you need a much larger reflector than a single-die light.
> The Solarforce is meant to have a good throw for a P7 because it has a large reflector.
> From the figures, its not large enough to be comparable with a Dereelight DBS though.
> ...



Till now it seems like jetbeam throws like Tiablo ACE, not as much as A10 or DBS.
So a L950M is really close in throw but with wider sidespill as seen on beamshots.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

So I spoke to a few people. With 15 interested buyers the price is goin be $110 shipped from California.

With 30 buyers the price is about $100 shipped from California. (Faster shipping time)

That's with 2 18650s and the Solarforce charger.


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 16, 2009)

jake25 said:


> So I spoke to a few people. With 15 interested buyers the price is goin be $110 shipped from California.
> 
> With 30 buyers the price is about $100 shipped from California. (Faster shipping time)
> 
> That's with 2 18650s and the Solarforce charger.



This is a good price compared with this from Ebay.

But I got a email from my seller in the last minutes and he wrote, that you can buy the L950M (only light, without batt./charger) during a secial promotion for only 75,99USD) this is time limited and with free shipping
I am not sure if I can write the adress here in this post, but please pm me with emailadress and I will get the adress for everyone!

rgegards from germany, Jens

PS: I have ordered two lights(L900 for some weeks and 950M yesterday) from there and no problems at all. I own the L900 and I'm satisfied with it.

and: this is not a group buy, you can order it directly from the seller! This seller trade on ebay, but the special price is only for direct purchase per mail, ask them and you will enjoy!


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 16, 2009)

New Info: I ask about the price for the "warmer" CSWOJ L900M Light and got this answer:

*L900M $67,99
L950M $75,99*

include free shipping


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

ichoderso you have a pm. i wonder if my guy can beat that price

Still waiting for a response 20 minutes later, posted right after you... it says you're online hmm

Cool you're looking at my 4xAA MCE thread. 

Update: Now you're looking at the Solarforce L2m thread.

Edit: Now you're looking at THIS thread i hope you see this =(


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

Has anyone else gotten a reply from Jens? Is something going on here?


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 16, 2009)

jake25 said:


> ichoderso you have a pm. i wonder if my guy can beat that price
> 
> Still waiting for a response 20 minutes later, posted right after you... it says you're online hmm
> 
> ...



Is this angry for you?
If I wrote this price/offers in my last postr, I didn't know, that you are have a personal interest on this groupbuy....
Sorry


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Jens

I wanted to get the sellers name from you to see if my seller can beat that price

Am i not allowed to have the name?

Thanks

Edit: Jens I'm almost 100% certain you know what a Private Message is. Could you look in the upper right hand corner to read my message? Thanks


----------



## mazingerz9 (Mar 16, 2009)

Great news! I ordered a SF-L900M but when it arrived today, I read this paper and I quote "Free Upgrade: Form [From] SF-L900M To SF-L950M." 

Awesome! I'm also waiting for my Jetbeam M1X to be arriving sometime this week (I hope), since their estimated shipment of the light is around 3/15. 

I will post some pictures of the light when I get back from school later today.

Steven


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 16, 2009)

jake25 said:


> Hi Jens
> 
> I wanted to get the sellers name from you to see if my seller can beat that price
> 
> ...



for the first: here in Germany we have 8.18PM and sometimes I must eat a little bit, so please have patience.

for the second:
I live in Germany. The seller is located in HK
I bought from this seller on Ebay my L900.
Now I asked him for a good offer for the L950M and got this price I wrote.

I havn't a personal interest or profite from this offer, I do it only for the interested CPFers

Moderator: if this is against the rules, please delet my post.

jake25: you sell Solarforce lights on the marketplace, I'm sure, you can get this light cheaper if you need, please dont ask me any longer....
And if you like, you can search on Ebay and Im sure, you will found the name,ok?


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 16, 2009)

mazingerz9 said:


> Great news! I ordered a SF-L900M but when it arrived today, I read this paper and I quote "Free Upgrade: Form [From] SF-L900M To SF-L950M."
> 
> Awesome! I'm also waiting for my Jetbeam M1X to be arriving sometime this week (I hope), since their estimated shipment of the light is around 3/15.
> 
> ...



Who did you order it from?


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

ichoderso said:


> for the first: here in Germany we have 8.18PM and sometimes I must eat a little bit, so please have patience.
> 
> for the second:
> I live in Germany. The seller is located in HK
> ...


Jens I'm not sure what is going on here. I am only asking for the name. There is nothing illegal here. Nobody is saying that posting the price is illegal. All I want is a name Jens. Is this too hard?

Thanks.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 16, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Runtime on the max setting is 70-80 minutes (depends on batteries) and around 4 hours in the "low" mode.



70-80 minutes? As long as L900M but slightly brighter (18klux/1m vs. 16klux/1m)?


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 16, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> 70-80 minutes? As long as L900M but slightly brighter (18klux/1m vs. 16klux/1m)?



I think, the LED current on all models are similar, the reflector too, maybe slightly more output because the D instead C bin....
I ordered the "L950M" because the 3 cell L900 is to long for me and I'm sure, I will be more happy with this two cell light. I will write about it after I received the new flashlight!

Jens


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, runtime in high mode seems similar or just a slightly longer than L900M. But runtime in low mode seems longer about 20-30%.


----------



## ergotelis (Mar 16, 2009)

According to kd specs, the 950 has higher bin led and a bigger head diameter, 7,5cm vs 7.


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 16, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> According to kd specs, the 950 has higher bin led and a bigger head diameter, 7,5cm vs 7.



72mm head diameter on all models, you can read this on the Solarforce Homepage

do you trust only one word from KD???


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the non help jens

I'm not sure whether it's because you're German and it's lost in translation or because you just dont like to help people??

What I was trying to do was make my supplier compete with the seller on Ebay. Since you do not want to help with this and lower our prices, I guess we'll have to pay this high price.

I know we can go much lower than what we pay.

Thanks for not helping, anyway.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 16, 2009)

jake25 said:


> Thanks for the non help jens
> 
> I'm not sure whether it's because you're German and it's lost in translation or because you just dont like to help people??
> 
> ...



Just a suggestion Jake25,

Why don't you just tell your supplier that you have another source that is prepared to offer you the light for $75.99 and can they match that offer?

If they ask you for a name, just say that the source asked you not to divulge their name.

There is a code of ethics amongst suppliers and they could fall out with each other if they think that one of them is trying to undercut another.

So ichoderso may have very good reasons for not wanting to give you the name.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

This is true easyled, and I have done that with my supplier. 

However it is more credible with a name. Not to mention the fact that Jens said to everybody that he is willing to give out a name. I'm not sure what is going on right here.

edit: My supplier is also warning me of fakes, just a heads up.



ichoderso said:


> I am not sure if I can write the adress here in this post, but please pm me with emailadress and I will get the adress for everyone!
> 
> rgegards from germany, Jens


----------



## easilyled (Mar 16, 2009)

jake25 said:


> This is true easyled, and I have done that with my supplier.
> 
> However it is more credible with a name. Not to mention the fact that Jens said to everybody that he is willing to give out a name. I'm not sure what is going on right here.
> 
> edit: My supplier is also warning me of fakes, just a heads up.



If I may use my own interpretation, I think that ichoderso would rather that people apply personally to the address he had in mind.

It wasn't his intention to use his contact as a means of trying to knock down the price of the same product on offer from another dealer/supplier.

In fact this could very easily lead to a fall-out between his supplier and yours and also to a fall-out between his supplier and him.

I really don't blame him for wanting to avoid any risk of this.

I'd feel the same way.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 16, 2009)

I think in the context of Solarforce, there is one big company who sells on Ebay and then there are smaller companies.

This large company is basically the standard for prices. He can get the best price, he is the main dealer from Solarforce. If there is any deviation from the price he has set, something has gone ary

I just want to straighten this out but I'm not sure what to do here. I have spoken to the supplier and he says that the price is very not possible.

If anyone has gotten anything from Jens please let me know. This isn't just an issue of price but of legitimacy.

Edit: It isn't my main goal to knock down my suppliers price either. But like I mentioned, he is the main supplier and he can give me the best prices. I have even gotten prices quotes directly from Solarforce. In small quantities my supplier can not be beat.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 16, 2009)

jake25 said:


> I think in the context of Solarforce, there is one big company who sells on Ebay and then there are smaller companies.
> 
> This large company is basically the standard for prices. He can get the best price, he is the main dealer from Solarforce. If there is any deviation from the price he has set, something has gone ary
> 
> ...



Why don't you forego the group-buy then and let everyone apply personally to ichoderso?

That way everyone will get one for $75=99.

As for legitimacy, ichoderso has already dealt with his supplier in the past and tested the product they sent him which he is happy with.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 16, 2009)

jake25 said:


> This is true easyled, and I have done that with my supplier.
> 
> However it is more credible with a name. Not to mention the fact that Jens said to everybody that he is willing to give out a name. I'm not sure what is going on right here.
> 
> edit: My supplier is also warning me of fakes, just a heads up.



ROTFLOL!! Ah the irony of a country known for copying that there will be copies of copies. Not that I'm saying the Solarforce L900/950/1200 are directly copied from another well know brand, but we all know their L2 is a clone of the Surefire 6P (and a very good one at that). Not that I mind either, because I like getting the best deal on something too.

I know with Solarforce that they have always been somewhat loyal to their long standing dealers, most of which sell on ebay. Usually the price you see on ebay for a Solarforce flashlight is about where they want to keep them at. I remember a while back when I urged the original Jerry at KD to push Kai to want to sell Solarforce, that they were able to make them available and tried to sell them lower than the ebay dealers. Those dealers got wind of it and complained to Solarforce. When I noticed KD had raised the prices, I asked Jerry and he told me that Solarforce would not release the products to them because the other dealers complained...and so it left KD no choice but to raise the prices. If anyone has ever noticed that DX and KD usually have the lowest prices on Ultrafire and others when compared to ebay dealers, but not Solarforce.

So it doesn't surprise me that Solarforce would try to protect their resellers in this way. I also wouldn't be surprised if the idea of fake Solarforces is thrown in there just to deter people from buying from another dealer that is willing to low-ball the price.


----------



## mazingerz9 (Mar 16, 2009)

ace0001a said:


> Who did you order it from?



Here's a direct link: http://www.led-shopper.com/item.cfm/id/SF-L900M

Here's some photos: If you can read the serial, I got #00007.


----------



## erlon (Mar 16, 2009)

I´m in for a GroupBuy inf the free shipping include Brazil !


----------



## tidy404 (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anybody had a chance to take some beamshots of the L950m??
,


----------



## easilyled (Mar 21, 2009)

My new Solarforce L950M arrived today very promptly and in mint condition
and good working order.

I'm eagerly looking forward to trying it out tonight.


----------



## tidy404 (Mar 21, 2009)

easilyled said:


> My new Solarforce L950M arrived today very promptly and in mint condition
> and good working order.
> 
> I'm eagerly looking forward to trying it out tonight.


 
Hi easyiled, can you please try and take some beamshots of the L950m, very eager to see how it compares to the L900m.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 21, 2009)

tidy404 said:


> Hi easyiled, can you please try and take some beamshots of the L950m, very eager to see how it compares to the L900m.



tidy404, I'd like to oblige but I'm afraid I'm unable to. 
I don't have an L900M and I don't have enough photography equipment or experience to take a beamshot.
I only have a digicam, basically a point and shoot. 

I did take the L950M up to some open space on the hill this evening and was very impressed with the amount of light
hitting the trees at a considerable distance away. It resembled the beam of a car headlight. :thumbsup:

I think someone else measured the L900M at about 16,500 lux and the L950M at about 18,500 lux.
What is impressive though is not just the throw as single-die lights like the Dereelight DBS can throw further.
Its more the sheer quantity of light projected at range with enough spill to provide decent lighting in the foreground too.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 22, 2009)

Solarforce L950m P7 LED at Lighthound
for $89.99 shipped free in the USA.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 24, 2009)

ernsanada said:


> Solarforce L950m P7 LED at Lighthound
> for $89.99 shipped free in the USA.



:thumbsup:


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Shame I live outside US For me it's cheaper to buy from one of HK stores.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 24, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Shame I live outside US For me it's cheaper to buy from one of HK stores.



The shame is that the Solarforce Store tried to sell it for $90 with free shipping on the US Ebay site and now after I emailed them about it to complain, they raised the price back up to $110! Ebay dealer ITC SHOP still has it for $89.99 shipped on the US Ebay listings:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Solarforce-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Maybe you could contact them for that price if you haven't already purchased it.


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 24, 2009)

I've measured runtimes in high mode with various 18650 li-ion batteries.

L950M has a low battery warning (starts flickering), it kicks in when voltage of batteries is around 6V. So it is possible to use unprotected batteries with some *caution*.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 25, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> I've measured runtimes in high mode with various 18650 li-ion batteries.
> 
> L950M has a low battery warning (starts flickering), it kicks in when voltage of batteries is around 6V. So it is possible to use unprotected batteries with some *caution*.



Thanks for the runtime curve. It seems to show excellent regulation.
I'd be interested to see how AW 18650s do.

One can't always rely on the mah rating on the cell as this is sometimes overrated by the manufacturer.


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 25, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Shame I live outside US For me it's cheaper to buy from one of HK stores.



read post 40 of this threat:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2880681&postcount=40

Jens


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 25, 2009)

ichoderso said:


> read post 40 of this threat:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2880681&postcount=40
> 
> Jens



Wait a minute Jens, so is that version you've been mentioning is only available a C-bin P7 and not a D-bin? Is that why it is cheaper? It would've been perfect had the put a DSW0I in the L950M instead of the DSX0I.


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 25, 2009)

ace0001a said:


> Wait a minute Jens, so is that version you've been mentioning is only available a C-bin P7 and not a D-bin? Is that why it is cheaper? It would've been perfect had the put a DSW0I in the L950M instead of the DSX0I.



How I know, the L900M is with C-bin and the L950M with D-bin.
My L950M arrived me now. If I compare it with my L900, this have the same brightness, but with a little bit less current from the batteries, so it have a higheer efficiency. The tint is visible similar, only in direct comparison you can say that the 950M is a little bit "cooler" but not much, both have a nice white tint, not bluish or green like some of my other P7 lights from KD/DX....
For around 75USD include world wide free shipping, this is the best flashlight I bought!

Jens


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 25, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Thanks for the runtime curve. It seems to show excellent regulation.
> I'd be interested to see how AW 18650s do.
> 
> One can't always rely on the mah rating on the cell as this is sometimes overrated by the manufacturer.



Sorry don't have two AWs to make a test with them. But from my experience they are closer to the 1 year old trustfires.


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 25, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Sorry don't have two AWs to make a test with them. But from my experience they are closer to the 1 year old trustfires.



yes, I can confirm this, the Aws have only less than 2000mAh, I have a test with the different 18650 cells in progress and will show the results in the batterie section of this forum soon!

Jens


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 25, 2009)

Runtime with AWs should be about an hour or so.


ichoderso said:


> read post 40 of this threat:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2880681&postcount=40
> 
> Jens


For one or for higher quantities? Besides L950M runs longer especially on lower mode.


----------



## jake25 (Mar 25, 2009)

I will be offering the L950m for $88.88 shipped or $110 with 2x protected Solarforce 18650 and a Solarforce charger in about a week . Just though I'd let everyone know!


----------



## ichoderso (Mar 26, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> Runtime with AWs should be about an hour or so.
> 
> For one or for higher quantities? Besides L950M runs longer especially on lower mode.



I bought only one piece and got this price, but ask them if you like to buy one!
Jens


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 26, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 26, 2009)

ichoderso said:


> I bought only one piece and got this price, but ask them if you like to buy one!
> Jens



The place that Jens is referring to offers good service and by far the best price on the L950M...just message him and he will tell you who it is.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 5, 2009)

I've added runtimes with new Ultrafire BRC 3000mAh and new pair of Solarforce 2400mAh batteries. As you can see the Ultrafires doesn't perform better than other 2400/2500 18650 cells at these discharge conditions.


----------



## neoseikan (Apr 5, 2009)

It seems that the Panasonic 2900mAh cells are quite weak.
And solarfoce 2400mAh seems not so bad.
How much are they?


jirik_cz said:


> I've added runtimes with new Ultrafire BRC 3000mAh and new pair of Solarforce 2400mAh batteries. As you can see the Ultrafires doesn't perform better than other 2400/2500 18650 cells at these discharge conditions.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 5, 2009)

neoseikan said:


> It seems that the Panasonic 2900mAh cells are quite weak.
> And solarfoce 2400mAh seems not so bad.
> How much are they?



I don't think that Panasonic 2900 cells are weak. They are the best 18650 cells available. This new pair of Solarforce cells is probably closer to 2600mAh, but that doesn't apply for all of them. They are around 10USD/piece on online shops.


----------



## MrGman (Apr 5, 2009)

My question would be will any of these batteries show bettery performance after they have been run for a few cycles to break them in so to speak. I have heard that sometimes helps the cells to develop deep cycle performance. Thus I am wondering specifically if those new 3000mAH Ultrafire cells will work better once they have a few deep cycles/recharges under their belt. Is the run time result for them from their very first full charge? Is there any validity to this special conditioning of the cells by giving them a few cycles to develop before considering their true potential? G


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 6, 2009)

AFAIK li-ion doesn't need cycling to reach maximum capacity. I rather notice 0-5% drop in capacity after first 5 cycles.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 7, 2009)

MrGman said:


> My question would be will any of these batteries show bettery performance after they have been run for a few cycles to break them in so to speak. I have heard that sometimes helps the cells to develop deep cycle performance. Thus I am wondering specifically if those new 3000mAH Ultrafire cells will work better once they have a few deep cycles/recharges under their belt. Is the run time result for them from their very first full charge? Is there any validity to this special conditioning of the cells by giving them a few cycles to develop before considering their true potential? G


Doesn't apply to li-ion MrGstring.


jirik_cz said:


> AFAIK li-ion doesn't need cycling to reach maximum capacity. I rather notice 0-5% drop in capacity after first 5 cycles.


I have experienced greater drops after the first 3 cycles!!!


----------



## celler (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been reading a bit on this light. Every seller I see warns about the light getting hot at full power and the recommendation that the user switch the light to low power when this happens.

I've seen some other lights do this automatically (Lupine Wilma X for one), so I assume the Solarforce has no circuit to protect it from overheating.

Is this something I should be concerned about? If I don't properly judge the light "getting hot" and lower the power level, do I risk damaging the emitter?


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 7, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend to tail stand the light at full power. It will get really hot. But during a regular use (walk...) the temperature stays at reasonable level.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 7, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> I wouldn't recommend to tail stand the light at full power. It will get really hot. But during a regular use (walk...) the temperature stays at reasonable level.



Is it even possible to tailstand the Solarforce L950M?

The rubber boot protrudes beyond the outer casing of the tailcap and the light is so top-heavy
that the slightest movement would send it crashing down.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes it is possible. But I agree that it is not very stable.


----------



## celler (Apr 7, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> I wouldn't recommend to tail stand the light at full power. It will get really hot. But during a regular use (walk...) the temperature stays at reasonable level.



So you would not need to go to low power during normal walking use? When do you decide that it is necessary to go to low power to avoid damage? When it gets too hot to touch?


----------



## easilyled (Apr 7, 2009)

celler said:


> So you would not need to go to low power during normal walking use? When do you decide that it is necessary to go to low power to avoid damage? When it gets too hot to touch?



Its a general principle with led lights that if they become very hot to hold, then its advisable to turn down the power.

I don't think this is an especially big problem with the L950M though due to its large size and weight.

Although I can't see inside to see what the heat-sink is like, assuming that the heat-sink transmits its heat to the head and body,
then there is a massive amount of metal to conduct the heat away.

I would have thought that it could stay on high for a long time without any worries.


----------



## celler (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm a little surprised there is no step-down circuit, but I'm sure that would have added to the cost of a light that appears to be a good bargain.

If the emitter is not too sensitive to being cooked a little if I don't turn it down quick enough, then maybe its not a problem.


----------



## Mattole (Apr 7, 2009)

Has anyone done a runtime graph for this light or the L900m using the AW 2200ah battery?


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 7, 2009)

Should be similar to old Solarforce/Trustfire cells in post #71.


----------



## copperfox (Apr 7, 2009)

How bright is the low mode?

How does the user interface work?


----------



## jake25 (Apr 7, 2009)

copperfox

it's advertised as 400 lumens on low. not very low. It's a very small difference, noticable but small.

It's forward click, so you can select between high and low. then you full press to keep it on that mode.


----------



## Cigarman (Apr 7, 2009)

Just got mine today. What a nicely made light. Im not usually to enthusiastic about some chinese brands but the L950M is quite a nice piece. Made the mistake of looking in the front.  Do not look into beam with remaining eye. Now to score some sweet AW 18650 cells and replace the ultrafires that are in it. Definitely a major cool looking light and keeps the scenery in view at all times. :thumbsup:


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 8, 2009)

Have a couple of beershots for you guys


----------



## ichoderso (Apr 8, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Have a couple of beershots for you guys



Pilsner Urquell:drunk:


----------



## celler (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm very intrigued. Really interested in a thrower. I have a Wolf Eyes MC Sniper and love the super bright light and great spill, but the throw leaves something to be desired. Is the L950M the ticket?


----------



## jake25 (Apr 9, 2009)

Just the sheer output of it makes the beam throw very well

I don't have a dedicated thrower myself but I'm goin say that it would put 20,000+lux


----------



## easilyled (Apr 10, 2009)

Mine seems to throw as far as my Dereelight DBS V2 but with much more overall light. :thumbsup:

The 70mm reflector certainly helps it to throw much further than the quad-die lights with smaller heads/reflectors.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 10, 2009)

How is this light for heat when doing a full burn when holding it in your hand?


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 16, 2009)

Just got mine. This light has impressed me; it's the budget light that you always hope you get when you order one.

Any chance of replacing the lens with an AR coated one?

Current draw readings: High, 1.6A. Low, .5A. Low is still pretty dang bright, and I'm glad to see the current draw drop so much. Should provide almost 4 hours runtime, which is a nice option.

My only nitpick so far is that the rear cigar hold/lanyard attachment point is a tad sharp.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 16, 2009)

Phaserburn,
Can you get us some decent beamshots? Around the range of 100-200ft?

I'm contemplating getting one, but there is literally no beamshots of this thing yet.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 17, 2009)

I really suck at beamshots, especially distance ones, so I can't promise. I will tell you that it throws better than my P7 Mag with KD reflector. It throws a very manly, very wide beam. Best of all, no void or artifacts. None.

Does it throw like a DBS? No. But, it lights up so much more area with it's hotspot, I think it's far more useful unless you're really searching for something from a stationary position. Even then, I'd trade the greater lux at the hotspot for a greater area; I think you'd find your target/object easier.

It's just a nice light for the money. I had to lube the tailcap, it was dry.


----------



## harddrive (Apr 19, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> I've measured runtimes in high mode with various 18650 li-ion batteries.
> 
> L950M has a low battery warning (starts flickering), it kicks in when voltage of batteries is around 6V. So it is possible to use unprotected batteries with some *caution*.




Are the Solarforce ones the protected version (18650P) or unprotected (18650)? Thanks.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 19, 2009)

harddrive said:


> Are the Solarforce ones the protected version (18650P) or unprotected (18650)? Thanks.



Check this post with updated runtimes. Those with unprot. in the name are unprotected. Others are protected.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 20, 2009)

mazingerz9 said:


> Great news! I ordered a SF-L900M but when it arrived today, I read this paper and I quote "Free Upgrade: Form [From] SF-L900M To SF-L950M."
> 
> Awesome! I'm also waiting for my Jetbeam M1X to be arriving sometime this week (I hope), since their estimated shipment of the light is around 3/15.
> 
> ...


 
Just following up.....

How was your comparison of the M1-X and L950M? Throw/flood/brightness comparisons?

Beamshots?

Review?

:twothumbs:naughty:


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 20, 2009)

I read in another thread that someone was running their L950M with an 18650 extender and 3x18650 cells. Has anyone done this and confirmed? I'd be interested to know the setup; I tried it with an L2 extender and it didn't seem to work.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 21, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> I read in another thread that someone was running their L950M with an 18650 extender and 3x18650 cells. Has anyone done this and confirmed? I'd be interested to know the setup; I tried it with an L2 extender and it didn't seem to work.



Got it to work; the extender needed help contacting the top of the battery tube. I used a split ring inside. Orig switch fits nicely on the extender tube. The extra length actually makes the light more comfortable to carry, as the light is now more in balance.

Power consumption:

High, 2 cells: 1.6A
High, 3 cells: 1.1A

Low, 2 cells: 500ma
Low, 3 cells: 350ma

Nice boost in runtime here!


----------



## TAIGERSX (Apr 21, 2009)

Deleted! Posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 21, 2009)

That led-shopper.com site...

Are they selling real rifles for $300? Online?

Please someone explain... because i don't think those are bb guns specs..


----------



## MrGman (Apr 22, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> That led-shopper.com site...
> 
> Are they selling real rifles for $300? Online?
> 
> Please someone explain... because i don't think those are bb guns specs..


 

Can you be any further off topic? A quick look at the specs shows its an Air Soft type BB gun rifle. 130 rounds, 2 stage electric motor driven with projectile velocities of up to 400 fps. Its not a real .223 caliber AR 15. took all of 5 seconds to figure it out. Its a copy designed to shoot plastic bb's. 

Lets stick to photonic cannons here.


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 22, 2009)

MrGman said:


> Can you be any further off topic? A quick look at the specs shows its an Air Soft type BB gun rifle. 130 rounds, 2 stage electric motor driven with projectile velocities of up to 400 fps. Its not a real .223 caliber AR 15. took all of 5 seconds to figure it out. Its a copy designed to shoot plastic bb's.
> 
> Lets stick to photonic cannons here.


 
Oh i see... sry not a expert in real nor bb guns..


----------



## easilyled (Apr 23, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Oh i see... sry not a expert in real nor bb guns..



So why not talk about the Solarforce L950M instead then?
After all, that's what this thread is about. :nana:


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 23, 2009)

I wonder why lighhound is selling the Solarforce L900, L950 and the L1000 at the same price?

Now if the L1000 is anything brighter than the L950 I would definetly buy it.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 23, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> I wonder why lighhound is selling the Solarforce L900, L950 and the L1000 at the same price?
> 
> Now if the L1000 is anything brighter than the L950 I would definetly buy it.



The L1000 is about 50 lumens brighter, per advertising. 

I'm still waiting on the L950M vs M1-X!!


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 23, 2009)

EDIT: Never mind...question was answered in post #111


----------



## JJay03 (May 12, 2009)

Im kind of interested in one of these. No beam shots?


----------



## jake25 (May 12, 2009)

JJay I've been bogged down by work, I was supposed to get some beamshots over the weekend. I'll do it this Friday


----------



## Ryanrpm (May 13, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> The L1000 is about 50 lumens brighter, per advertising.
> 
> I'm still waiting on the L950M vs M1-X!!



Still waiting on beamshots, but I have this comparison for throw. M1X wins...


----------



## KRUPPSTAHL (May 13, 2009)

yep, M1X wins.

considering $85 for the solarforce L950....

it blows everything away. 

otherwise, Tiablo A10 or M1X.


----------



## jake25 (May 13, 2009)

KRUPPSTAHL said:


> yep, M1X wins.
> 
> considering $85 for the solarforce L950....
> 
> ...


Well in the throw department yea the M1X does take the lead. But with overall light output they're probably much similar. 

I like the L950m's beam pattern, it throws very well but gives a very very usable spill.

Also you're right. For the price, the L950m is a very nice light!


----------



## easilyled (May 13, 2009)

Well i managed to purchase mine for $75=99.
Its certainly the best "bang for the buck" light I have.
The quality is remarkable at this price.


----------



## MIKES250R (May 13, 2009)

I have a L950 and would like to buy an extension tube to run three 18650's any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Phaserburn (May 13, 2009)

MIKES250R said:


> I have a L950 and would like to buy an extension tube to run three 18650's any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



PM sent


----------



## celler (May 14, 2009)

MIKES250R said:


> I have a L950 and would like to buy an extension tube to run three 18650's any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



Interesting. Does the extra battery get you more lumens or just additional runtime?

Craig.


----------



## jake25 (May 14, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2949465&postcount=72

According to MrGman, I would say it would increase your runtime.


----------



## ada_potato (May 14, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Well i managed to purchase mine for $75=99.
> Its certainly the best "bang for the buck" light I have.
> The quality is remarkable at this price.




I'll have to PM you to find out where you got this price.


----------



## MIKES250R (May 14, 2009)

I've been out playing with my L950 tonight and I am very impressed. Adjusted in to the tightest possible beam it has good throw out to 100 yards or so. However, when adjusted out for flood it really is a flood monster, like a flood light on my house. It reminds me of an old Scorpion I previously owned, only the Solarforce has a much whiter color tint. The color temp is a beautiful white not blue at all and there are no artifacts in the beam just buttery smooth. The total output is truly impressive. I'm very happy with my purchase.

Mike


----------



## ada_potato (May 15, 2009)

ichoderso said:


> Please PM me with your email adress, I ordered one and can give you the adress of the dealer..
> 
> Jens



Once I am allowed to PM, I will Jens


----------



## Patriot (May 20, 2009)

Lighthound seems to be out of stock on the L950M at the moment. Can anyone tell me were the next best place to pick one up is?

Thanks


----------



## TAIGERSX (May 20, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Lighthound seems to be out of stock on the L950M at the moment. Can anyone tell me were the next best place to pick one up is?
> 
> Thanks


 
There's a solarfoce dealer at the market place. His name is Jake25 .


----------



## csshih (May 20, 2009)

* ahem *

his website is.....!!!!

Solarforcelights..


----------



## KRUPPSTAHL (May 20, 2009)

the light seems to be very well regulated....so, no more power with extra 
18650........but longer runtime.

we checked the lumens with both config at GMan.




celler said:


> Interesting. Does the extra battery get you more lumens or just additional runtime?
> 
> Craig.


----------



## csshih (May 21, 2009)

oh, by the way, guys..

I'll be doing a review of the L950M soon.. just hold on a little bit longer


----------



## MrGman (May 21, 2009)

csshih said:


> oh, by the way, guys..
> 
> I'll be doing a review of the L950M soon.. just hold on a little bit longer


 
Are you sending it for lumens testing as part of that review?


----------



## Phaserburn (May 22, 2009)

I've been running mine on 3 x 18650s regularly.


----------



## Ryanrpm (May 22, 2009)

MrGman said:


> Are you sending it for lumens testing as part of that review?



Yes, make sure we get Lumen testing on it, and put it in comparison with your ACE-G and RX-1 MC-E.:naughty:...............and any other high output light you have.

Thanks!


----------



## lightfet (May 22, 2009)

Anyone know what holster fit the L950M, I really like this light alot.


----------



## Sober (May 22, 2009)

csshih said:


> oh, by the way, guys..
> 
> I'll be doing a review of the L950M soon.. just hold on a little bit longer



Great can't wait! lovecpf


----------



## csshih (May 22, 2009)

MrGman said:


> Are you sending it for lumens testing as part of that review?



Hmmm, that sounds like a good idea!
You have a PM incoming


----------



## MrGman (May 22, 2009)

Send pizza first.  (actually already got the message) 

Yes this light will be tested. I am interested in the L1000M as well. I don't believe they are any brighter, just better run times, would love to have a couple of samples tested to confirm that. Also want to test any of the new EagleTac M2 (whatever) series.


----------



## JJay03 (May 23, 2009)

This is definitely my next buy seems like the best bang for the buck.


----------



## jake25 (May 23, 2009)

I think linking the review to this thread would be beneficial to many.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/232292


----------



## ShadowVlican (May 25, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> The L1000 is about 50 lumens brighter, per advertising.
> 
> I'm still waiting on the L950M vs M1-X!!


is the L1000 just a three battery version of L950?


----------



## jake25 (May 26, 2009)

Shadow: Yes with only 1 output mode

I just got off the horn with Solarforce. They told me not to use the L950m with an extension and going for 3x18650. Even though Gman has succeeded in doing so, apparently it wears down on the driver and the emitter.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 26, 2009)

Yikes! Good to know.


----------



## copperfox (May 26, 2009)

Too bad this light doesn't have a much lower low, such as 60lm.


----------



## easilyled (May 26, 2009)

copperfox said:


> Too bad this light doesn't have a much lower low, such as 60lm.



Yes, this may be one of its very few weaknesses.

However, considering it can be purchased for round about $80, give or take, depending on where its purchased from,
you have to admit that the good far outweighs the slight bad.


----------



## warek (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950M battery extension tube problem*

I have just bought a solarforce l950 withthe optional extension tube. I think I will enjoy this light but it will not turn on when I add the extension tube. I saw a brief reference to a modification needed. Does anyone have any information about this?

Kevin


----------



## MIKES250R (Jun 20, 2009)

You need to fashion a small bit of rigid copper wire and cut it to fit around the threaded part of the extension tube like a o-ring. Any thin piece of metal would do such as a paper clip. Its length has to be the circumfrence of the extension or slightly less. It does not have to be perfect it just needs to make the contact between the extension and the old tube. I hope this helps. Mine works like a charm. I even bought a new L2 smooth switch as the old combat endcap did not feel comfortable in my hand. I reallly love his light alot. I am cosidering buying the L1000 and the L1200.


Mike


----------

